# Zarita having surgery AGAIN!



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. Prayers and good thoughts for Zarita. She just never stopped limping after her 12/22 surgery on her knee for a torn ACL. Vet thinks there is a cartilage in the way. Whatever. I was so hoping that she would be able to heal up, but nature had different ideas.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh i'm so sorry susan,such a worry when they're not well


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So sorry sh has to have surgery again! Poor girl! Praying they fix it correctly this time and she heals up quickly for you!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Prayers and a speedy recovery for Zarita, with hopes this will be the last surgery and correct the problem.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor girl! I will keep y'all in my prayers


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update on Zarita. She is home and resting comfortably (at least the best she can with a soft cast on her leg. She is getting Metacam for pain. The worst part will be trying to confine her when the cast comes off in a week. I think that is what happened that ruined the first surgery. vet said the ' internal suture' he uses were way stretched out, and the bones were not aligned correctly. She is not real active, but when the dogs are out next door, or a squirrel is spotted she races to the door after the 'alarm' has been sounded. I plan to keep her in the living room with a gate up.


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Im glad her surgery went well praying for her fast recovery keep us posted


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm glad to hear the surgery went well. Poor Zarita, I hope it'll have fixed the problem this time.


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

Keeping fingers crossed for her. Hopefully it will work out better this time around.


----------

